# Popup Message à chaque démarrage



## 65C02 (10 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai installé Catalina il y a quelques jours et depuis, chaque fois que mon Mac démarre j'ai une popup qui me préviens que je n'ai pas saisi mes identifiants pour pouvoir me connecter sur Messages.

Or, je suis un mauvais consommateur de services Apple puisque je n'en utilise AUCUN et que Message est la dernière application dont je pourrais avoir besoin...
J'ai regardé du côté des notifications, aucune n'est active pour Message

Et tout ça me casse les pieds ;-)

Si vous avez une piste...


----------



## MrTom (13 Décembre 2021)

Hello,

As-tu essayé de te connecter à iMessages puis de fermer ta session ?


----------



## Nikware (13 Décembre 2021)

65C02 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai installé Catalina il y a quelques jours et depuis, chaque fois que mon Mac démarre j'ai une popup qui me préviens que je n'ai pas saisi mes identifiants pour pouvoir me connecter sur Messages.
> 
> Or, je suis un mauvais consommateur de services Apple puisque je n'en utilise AUCUN et que Message est la dernière application dont je pourrais avoir besoin...
> J'ai regardé du côté des notifications, aucune n'est active pour Message
> ...


Bonjour/soir,

Juste pour signaler, bien que je ne réponde pas a ta question, je suis comme toi et n'utilise AUCUN service de Apple.


----------



## Locke (13 Décembre 2021)

Lorsque vous lancez iMessages, est-ce que tout est vide sans adresse mail, en fait hors connexion ?


----------



## 65C02 (14 Décembre 2021)

Merci pour vos réponse, alors 

oui tout était vide et sans adresse email
je me suis connecté puis j'ai fermé la session

Et au redémarrage, rebelotte la popup - c'est pénible, en plus j'ai horreur qu'on me pousse dans le dos pour faire un truc 

Je supporte plus cette tendance générale des entreprises à vouloir qu'on se connecte à tout prix à leurs services, aussi bien Apple que des autres.


----------

